# Green cheek Conure.



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Well firstly sorry if I shouldn't have posted a second topic, but the other got off the topic off parrotlets.
Having done a little more reading into green cheek Conures, I like the look of them, but wondering is their anything I should know specifically before doing more in dpeth research into them?
Also, I've noticed some places selling them at around £50-60 and some at like £250... Why the massive price difference? Is their different types of green cheeks, or is it a simple case of people being ridiculously greedy?
Even my local shop which isn't known for being the cheapest shop going is selling them at 60-70... Three things I'm most curious about... How controlled as a flyer are they? (indoors obviously..) I know this might sound a bit daft, but my cockatiel has never really got the hang of flying, he can fly, but he doesn't seem to like to land and keeps going until he's out of breath and just lands on whatever he drops on, is the conure a bit better at flying? :lol2: 
Also are they best to be kept as one or two? I already have a cockatiel, but he is in the living room, I'm thinking if I do get a bird, of keeping it in my bedroom, so it's not like they will be able to keep each other company or anything, so would one be happier with a friend? Or are they fine on their own?
And does the sex matter of the first one? I never have any breeding plans or anything along those lines with them, purely as a pet, so does sex matter? (for the first one)
My internet is currently down so I'm using a very low dongle, so trawling through caresheets etc is a bit tricky, so would appreciate as much information as possible in this one topic then it loads quickly :lol2: ohh and lastly apart what sort of size cage would one be happy in as an adult?
It will probably be out for a good few hours per day if not all day depending on what I'm doing, so it's not like it's going in a shoe box in a corner somewere :lol2:... Just trying to guage a rough idea, any help would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

The price difference could be because the £60 one's are parent reared, untame & the £250 are hand reared, tame & imprinted on humans.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

spottymint said:


> The price difference could be because the £60 one's are parent reared, untame & the £250 are hand reared, tame & imprinted on humans.


The cheaper ones are hand reared as well, used to human interaction etc... They are actually similar in age too, one was 7 months the other 9.
Found the huge price difference quite odd :lol2:


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a crimson bellied conure, hand-reared and 8 months old. He flies very well, very fast and hit the window a couple of times initially, and quite hard! thankfully he was fine and now it's not a problem.

To be honest one of the biggest problems with my own bird, and from what I have read on forums regarding the Phyrrura conures is the nippiness. Green cheeks are renowned for nipping and my own conure would appear to be the same, and he can bite HARD for no reason which I find difficult to deal with.

I personally would not have another hand reared phyrrura conure for this reason. If you can put up with noise I would get an aratinga conure such as a sun conure or jendaya, more personable birds in my opinion.

Not trying to put you off at all, good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

biomass said:


> I have a crimson bellied conure, hand-reared and 8 months old. He flies very well, very fast and hit the window a couple of times initially, and quite hard! thankfully he was fine and now it's not a problem.
> 
> To be honest one of the biggest problems with my own bird, and from what I have read on forums regarding the Phyrrura conures is the nippiness. Green cheeks are renowned for nipping and my own conure would appear to be the same, and he can bite HARD for no reason which I find difficult to deal with.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the advice, getting nipped doesn't really bother me, having snakes and a Rottweiler, I'm quite used to my hand/fingers in mouths lol, whether it be playful from the dog or viv defensive from the snakes.
I don't want a bird that's too noisy all the time as it's (99% chance) going to be in my bedroom and I struggle to sleep at the best of times so ideally would like one that knows when bedtime is quiet time :lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

conures are noisy birds, but like any other bird once the lights go out they are quiet but as soon as they see the sun coming up you will be awake if its in your bedroom!!
they are good flyers, and if you get a hand reared one you will really need to keep it on its own if you want it to stay tame but to me thats only an option if you can give it enough attention. handreared birds can be quite demanding and will get stressed/bored if they don't get enough interaction which will lead to a whole new set of problems!


----------

